# Power head issue



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi

Hope someone an shed some light. I just had a very brief power outage and when it cam back on 1 of my my power heads reversed spin. Now it sucks in at the front and blows out the sides WTF???


----------



## "C" (Oct 2, 2013)

Sheff said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope someone an shed some light. I just had a very brief power outage and when it cam back on 1 of my my power heads reversed spin. Now it sucks in at the front and blows out the sides WTF???


Happened to me with a Hydor powerhead, unplug and plug back in a few times and it should start going in the right direction. Thats what worked for me anyway.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

unplug it and plug it back in again until it spins the correct way. It's a know issue with Koralia. NOt really a big deal.


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*Worked!*

Thank you. 3 times was the charm and all is well


----------

